# Shorejigging im Mittelmeer



## ulfisch (21. Mai 2014)

Hey Leuts, ich habe diesen Urlaub in Griechenland und auch die Wochen davor, das Shorejigging für mich entdeckt..

Obwohl ich einige Zeit bereits investiert habe und mir zahlreiche Videos angesehen habe bleiben Fragen.

1.Wie bekommt man dieses ganz schnelle, ruckartige Heben der Rute hin?
Ich schlug meist schnell aus dem Handgelenk und machte pro Schlag eine Umdrehung, mehr ging aber nicht
hier in diesem Video am Anfang gut zu sehen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMhXWHzXVmo
Die Schläge aus dem Handgelenk brachte mir eine leichte Entzündung und ich fischte den Rest des Urlaubes fast komplett mit Manschette.

2. Wie erkenne ich Bisse in der Absinkphase bzw. muss ich den Jig mit geöffnetem Bügel absinken lassen?
Ich weiß/denke mir, dass der Jig dann viel besser taumelt aber wie soll ich die Bisse erkennen?

3. Ich habe von allen Jigs die ich benutzte die Drillinge abmontiert und Assisthooks benutzt zum einen um die Hänger zu minimieren zum anderen soll die Bissausbeute deutlich besser sein weil
die Fische den Jig inhalieren er aber ab einem gewissen Gewicht zu schwer wird also Assisthooks an einer Schnur.

Welche Hakengröße verwendet ihr für Jigs zwischen 10-15cm und 20-40Gr?
Ich hatte mir 1/0 bestellt und die wirken deutlich zu groß.
Dazu Light Game Haken der Größe M die waren deutlich zu klein und nur für meine UL-Jigs verwendbar.

Es ist sehr ärgerlich, dass die meisten Jigs nur mit einem Drilling montiert kommen.
Assisthooks sind teuer und selbst für das Selbstbau Material muss man viel ausgeben.
Ich muss hier ILLEX und LITTLE JACK positiv hervorheben, da diese mit Assisthooks ausgestattet sind was mir 2-3 Euro pro Jig spart.

Wie löst ihr dieses Problem?

4. Hänger, ich hatte wie erwähnt die Drillinge abmontiert und zu Beginn hatte ich die Assisthooks unten dann aber oben montiert.
Trotz Allem hatte ich zahlreiche Hänger und verlor mindestens 5 Jigs so das ich kaum noch Assist hooks hatte.
Lasst ihr die Jigs nicht bis zum Grund absinken?
Denn egal wo Felsen, Seegras und Häfen, ich hatte meine Abrisse.

Ich würde gern Erfahrungen über das Shorejigging austauschen da diese Fischerei höllische Spass machte.

Ich benutzte meine Argento nuovo 1032 M mit 12-42Gr. WG + eine Exist hyper custom mit 22 LB geflochtener und 1-2,5m FC in 5KG.


mfg

Ulfisch


----------



## tomsen83 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Schönes Thema, da weltweit erfolgreich einsetzbar! Ich versuche mal deine Fragen, sofern mir das möglich ist, zu beantworten.

1. Das ist tatsächlich schlicht und ergreifend eine Übungsfrage. Ähnlich wie beim Speedjigging ist es enorm wichtig, seinen eigenen Rhythmus zu finden. Ausgangsstellung nach dem Wurf - Kurbelgriff senkrecht oben: Rute hoch > Kurbelumdrehung nach unten/ Rute runter > Kurbelumdrehung nach oben.Dann langsam den Speed erhöhen. Da beim Shorejigging (insbesondere in dem von Dir gezeigtem Video) aber eine variierende Führungsweise Sinn macht, verliert man diesen Rhythmus auch schnell wieder. Also wirklich eine reine Übungsfrage da schnell wieder rein zu kommen. Mir hat es geholfen, mich NICHT auf die Bewegung zu konzentrieren. Je verkrampfter ich versucht habe, Ruten- und Rollenbewegung zu koordinieren, umso anstrengender wurde es. Am besten hat es tatsächlih funktioniert, wenn ich den Kopf abgeschaltet habe. Außerdem sind die längeren Ruten eine Belastung. Steigt das Jiggewicht, wirds noch schlimmer. Um das Handgelenk zu entlasten ist es außerdem sinnvoll, die Rute in der Achselhöhle zu fixieren. Wenn Dir die Manschette geholfen hat, nutze Sie ruhig. Besser als sich den urlaub zu versauen.

2. Hier meinst du sicherlich die erste Absinkphase, oder? Lass die Schnur nach dem Auftreffen des Köders leicht durch Daumen und Zeigefinger der linken Hand gleiten. Das reicht völlig aus. Bei der eigentliche Köderführung gibt es keine Probleme mit der Bisserkennung  Die Viecher sind doch schneller und kompromissloser als die heimischen Pfeifen.

3. Bezüglich der Assists mache ich das grundsätzlich von zwei Faktoren abhängig: 
a) Breite bzw. Form des Jigs (hierbei sollte der Hakenbogen deutlich weiter als die Breite des Jigs sein)
b) zu erwartende Fischgröße
Es fällt schwer, hier eine generelle Empfehlung auszusprechen, da ich deine Jigs nicht kenne. Mit der von Dir gewählten Hakengröße machst Du aber grundsätzlich nichts falsch.
 Eine sehr große Auswahl unmontierter und qualitativ hochwertiger Jigs findest du z.B. hier: http://www.pecheur.com/de/de/verkauf-angeln-meeresangeln-meereskoder-spinn-jigs-1951,0,0,0.html
Habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

4. Du musst Dir bewusst sein, dass Shore Jigging fast immer eine Köderschlacht ist. Insbesondere wenn man die Verhältnisse vor Ort nicht kennt. Fakt ist aber, dass du mit dieser Art der Fischerei eher auf die pelagischen Fische abzielst, die Ihre Nahrung fast immer im Mittelwasser bzw. im oberflächennahen Bereich aufnehmen. Somit ist es eigentlich nie notwendig, den Jig bis zum Grund absinken zu lassen. Ich fische gerne Schonhaken (z.B. http://www.tackleking.de/angelhaken/520-zenaq-cyber-assist-hook.html), das erhöht die Warscheinlichkeit einen Jig wieder lösen zu können. Problematisch ist jedoch meistens, dass sich der gesamte Jig verkeilt und nicht nur der Haken. Dann ahst Du eh verloren.


----------



## tomsen83 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Ich seh gerade, du bist in Griechenland unterwegs. Dazu ist hier ein gutes Video zu finden: www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Me7tG1FWcY

Da siehst du auch, wie die Absinkphase des Jigs kontrolliert wird und das der Art und Weise der Köderführung keine Grenzen gesetzt sind. Ach noch was. Geh beim Fluo auf 20-30lbs hoch (Varivas Avani).

Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist: Die Branzino ist ja ne geile Rolle, aber ich würde die Übersetzung bzw. den Schnureinzug als nicht ausreichend bezeichnen. Da kurbelst Du Dir ja nen Wolf...


----------



## Promachos (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Interessantes Thema und gute Video. Danke!

Warum tragen die fast alle an der rechten Hand einen Handschuh?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## tomsen83 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Der Handschuh dient beim Werfen zum Schutz der Finger. Relativ dünne geflochtene, hohe Wurfenergie mit relativ "schweren" Gewichten, dazu weiche Haut durch warmes Salzwasser und Sonne. Da macht das schon Sinn. Habe mal ne halbe Stunde ohne Handschuhe gejiggt. Mit ist es wesentlich angenehmer...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Was es alles gibt - danke für das Thema und die Antworten!!!!

Dass es im Mittelmeer noch so Fische gibt, wundert mich aber eher.

War mal auf Kreta, da waren kleine bzw. "Kleinstbrassen" das einzig fangbare, am Strand hat man im klaren Wasser nix Lebendiges gesehen, auch keine Würmer, Muscheln etc., nur so Tintenfischschulps, diese Kalkteile, die lagen überall rum.

Schön, wenn man da hier eines besseren belehrt wird.
Danke..



PS:
Wenn man das Video guckt:
Ist ja mal richtig Schwerstarbeit ;-))


----------



## W-Lahn (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass es im Mittelmeer noch so Fische gibt, wundert mich aber eher.
> 
> War mal auf Kreta, da waren kleine bzw. "Kleinstbrassen" das einzig fangbare, am Strand hat man im klaren Wasser nix Lebendiges gesehen, auch keine Würmer, Muscheln etc., nur so Tintenfischschulps, diese Kalkteile, die lagen überall rum.



Hat was damit zu tun, dass die Griechen  seit dem 11. September keinen Sprengstoff mehr im Baumarkt kaufen können...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

ach guck, das erklärt einiges.
Danke für die Info..


----------



## ulfisch (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Im Mittelmeer gehts immer noch ab,
schaut euch die Videos von Markos Viadils & CO(sotovasi) an die sind alle aus den letzten Jahre und sie ziehen alles reaus Amberjack, Red snapper, Bonitos, Tunas, Woba, Blaubarsch, schöne Brassen ect.

Der Verkäufer(Deutscher) in meinem Angelladen in Volos bestätigt das Jahr für Jahr mit Bildern und seinen Erfahrungen.

@ Tomsen
Dazu ist der Handschuh also da ich dechte für die Gelenke. was ich ja dann am eigenen Leib erfuhr|wavey:
Hier sieht man die Manschette







 zu 1.Ich habe verschiedene Stile ausprobiert und hatte auch das Gefühl, wie du sagst, dass es mit "abgeschaltetem" Kopf besser geht.
Muss wohl die Übung sein, ich dachte einfach ich mache grundsätzlich etwas falsch.

zu2. Ich hatte die Hand immer an der Spule um im Berdarfsfall anschlagen zu können allerdings habe ich immer wieder nach ein paar Schlägen den Bügel geöffnet um den Jig wieder sinken zu lassen.
Im Prinzip hast du recht und die angepeilten Fische halten sich eher im Mittelwasser bzw. an der Oberfläche auf.
Würde ich es auf Snapper und Brassen probieren, würde ich den Jig aber immer wieder mal auf Grund sinken lassen.

Ich probiere es mal mit der SChnur zwischen den Finger.

zu 3.








Das sind Jigs in der Größe in der ich sie benutze
und die Assist sind die, die ich bestellt hatte.
An dem Illex Jig waren ursprümglich kleinere Haken montiert
in etwa zwischem dem großen oben und dem ganz kleinen.
Deswegen dachte ich, die Haken wären viel zu groß.
Die Ringe sind sbenfalls zu massiv, da werde ich kleiner benutzen.
So eine Splitringzange ist ein wahrer Segen:m

zu 4.
ich befürchte ähnliches, es war zu Beginn einfach frustrierend schwupps schwupps schwupps alle schlanken silber/blauen Jigs an einem Tag|uhoh:

Ich habe meine Jigs von
pecheur.com (riesen Auswahl)
goodrig.de
und the art of fishing.uk
besonders angetan bin ich von den 
-Illex Jigs(wegen meinem Fang und den Assists)
-den little Jacks von 3-27GR.
-und den D-slides von Hayabusa

die sind auch schon nachbestellt.:q


PS soweit ich weiß wurde um Kreta sehr viel mit Dynamit gefischt am Pileon ebenfalls aber dort sind die Bestände noch gut(den europäischen Umständen entsprechend)


----------



## W-Lahn (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ach guck, das erklärt einiges.
> Danke für die Info..


Bitte! Bevor es Dynamit im Supermarkt zu kaufen gab, hat man auf Kreta den Sprengstoff zum Fischen aus den unzähligen Blindgängern der  Wehrmacht entnommen.


----------



## ulfisch (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

@ Tomsen danke für die Konstruktive Rückmeldung
ich benutze die Exist hyper custom 3012
80cm Schnureinzug.

Ich habe deshalb relativ leichtes FC gewählt, damit ich keine Abrisse in der Hauptschnur habe, ich habe es sehr geschätzt nicht komplett neu knüpfen zu müssen es war 5 oder 6 KG FC ist weiß es nicht genau, da die Spule in GRE liegt.
Meistens habe ich Jigs mit 20-30GR gefischt.

Ja es stimmt die Länge kann nervig sein aber mit der Argento ging es erstaunlich gut für ihre 3,10m und die Wurfweite ist gigantisch.

Da die Rute fest stationiert ist udn ich im Sommer 2-3 Wochen in GER unterwegs bin bevor ich zu meinem Haus komme
peile ichan,  eine shore-jigging Rute in  GRE zu kaufen.
Griechisch online shops habe auf dem Gebiet eine erstaunlich gute Auswahl was Ruten und Köder betrifft.


----------



## tomsen83 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Nochmal ein Kommentar zu deinen Jigs: Die Hakengrößen passen überhaupt nicht. Kannst du alles abbauen (bitte nicht falsch verstehen). Noch wesentlicher, da großen Einfluss auf das Köderspiel, ist jedoch das falsche Assist-Cord.

Nochmal grundsätzliche Überlegungen: Auf Grund des verwendeten Materials (Rute mit max Brake von 4kg???) macht es nur bedingt Sinn, superstarke (und damit schwere) Kleinteile zu verwenden. Nen xxx-Splitring macht hier auch keinen Sinn mehr. Es wird dir schlicht nicht möglich sein, diese mit dem Druck den Du über Rute und Rolle aufbauen kannst zu zerschießen. Wesentlich ist ein stabiler Haken, der sich bei ungünstigem Sitz nicht aufbiegt und ein flexibles aber bissfestes Assistmaterial. Wenn ich für kleine Jigs selber binde, nutze ich Kevlar (z.B.  Waller-Vorfachmaterial). Auch die Split- bzw. Solidrings haben massiven  Einfluss auf das Köderspiel. Da unbedingt nachbearbeiten. 

Wenn die in GRE gute Shops haben, dann besorge Dir dort auch die Haken bzw. das Assistmaterial. Andernfalls frage die Jungs in den Shops bei deiner nächsten Bestellung mal nach geeignetem Zubehör. Ich bin mir sicher die helfen gerne. Für die Micro-Jigs bzw. sehr schlanke Jigs haben sich bei mir die Owner Gorilla in Gr. 1-4 durchgesetzt. Aber das ist alles eine Frage der Verfügbarkeit und persönlichen Meinung.

 Wenns aufwendiger werden soll und Du Spaß am basteln hast (spleissen und son Quatsch), dann les dich mal hier durch: http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=6290.0


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Zusatzbitte:
Wenn tatsächlich da im Mittelmeer wieder was (vernünftigeres als Minimeerbrassen) zu fangen ist, wäre entsprechende Berichte echt klasse, wenn ihr da am jiggen wart..


----------



## W-Lahn (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Musst du in den Mittelmeerfangthread schauen, da werden regelmäßig schöne Fänge gepostet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=285760

Zu deiner Frage wegen Kreta: Ich konnte vor zwei Jahren auf Kreta einen Wolfsbarsch und unzählige Sepien fangen


----------



## ulfisch (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

@Tomsen
die Hooks die man sieht sind die, die ich bestellt habe und die mir ebenfalls zu groß oder klein wirken.
Dachte ich mir schon, dass das ein Schmarrn ist

Es gibt aber nur Haken von No1 über 1/0 und immer größer.
Meine großen sind 1/0
oder eben die light game S-LL wobei da M schon (viel) zu klein ist.
Die solid ringe sind viel zu stark und die Split kaufte ich vor 3 Jahren mal für etwas anderes, es sind meine 1. Versuche.
EWas ich einfach nicht verstehe ist warum die Jigs kaum mit passenden Assist geliefert werden

Ich wollte mir noch bastel Material holen aber das wäre vor dem Urlaub zu knapp gewesen und ausserdem komme ich da kaum günstiger weg.
Dennoch reizt es mich ein wenig.
Kennst du denn einen Shop wo ich alles also:
-Haken
-Schnur
-Dekokram(Fransen Fischaut ect.)
-und Ringe bekomme
bei Pecheur werde ich arm und ich finde keinen Dekokram.

PS ich muss doch nicht unbedingt sleissen
man kann auch knoten oder?


----------



## ulfisch (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

@ Thomas
hier kann man ein paar Fänge sehen wobei ich da eher nicht die Referenz bin
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220937&page=162

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist warum es zum Thema Angeln im Urlaub praktisch nur Norwegen den Po und den Ebro gibt.

Okay Norwegen lasse ich mir noch eingehen aber jeder fährt doch sowieso irgendwann ans Mittelmeer und das ist doch allemal angenehmer als der Nordatlantik bei Windstärke 4-6(im Sommer im Zweifelsfall).

Wie man aber nach Spanien fahren kann und sich dann eine Woche an mit das hässlichste Flecklein spanischer Erde hocken kann nur um einen 2m+X hässlichen Schlammfisch rauszuwuchten und im gegenzug auf die schöne Mittelmeerküste oder zumindest Atlantik verzichten kann...es bleibt mir ein Rätsel#d

Klar eigentlich bin ich froh sollen doch alle nach Norwegen fahren aber manchmal macht mich der beschränkte Horizont unserer Angler schon etwas traurig.

Als ich von GRE aus meinem Kumpel sagte er solle noch Jigs organisieren gabs wieder nur Pilkerkram für die Nordsee und den Atlantik.
Das ist doch absurd das Land ist mind. genauso weit weg, noch dazu ist der Alkohol und der Tabak rotze teuer in Skandia ne ne

Da haue ich mir doch lieber eine 30cm Goldbrasse auf den Grill, die schmeckt geiler als aller Kram hier anstatt mir Kiloweise gefrorenen Fisch per Flugzeug bzw. mit dem Auto nach GER zu karren


Sorry für OT aber musste mal raus


----------



## W-Lahn (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*



ulfisch schrieb:


> @ Thomas
> hier kann man ein paar Fänge sehen wobei ich da eher nicht die Referenz bin
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220937&page=162
> 
> ...



Ich liebe auch das Mittelmeer , aber Ulfisch, du musst schon gestehen  dass es kein leichtes Gewässer ist und ne Goldbrasse für den Grill ist  auf Ansage nicht immer machbar . Da kann ich schon verstehen, dass viele nach Norwegen fahren, da hat man halt eine Fanggarantie.


----------



## ulfisch (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Ja natürlich:m ich berichte noch WIE leicht Goldbrassen sind
aber macht ein Fang nicht um so mehr Spass je mehr Zeit und Mühe man hineinsteckt.

Ich würde ja auch mal nach Norwegen fahren aber ich bin mir sicher es ist nicht das einzige(und dieser Eindruck ensteht manchmal) Land in dem man gut fängt.

Ausserdem fahren in Norwegen doch auch alle mit dem Boot fischen und dann wird es auch am Mittelmeer erfolgreicher

ich weiß nicht ab ich sowas





gegen DAS :leintauschen möchte




bleibt wohl jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## W-Lahn (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Nochmal zum Thema:
auf http://www.aliexpress.com gibt es jede Menge No-Name-Jigs für wenig Geld (meist Plagiate großer japanischer Hersteller) und ebenso Bastel-Stuff


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

will ich hier auch mAl noch meinen senf dazu geben  

also das shorejigging ist ja wie bereits gesagt eine materialaufwändige sache. versuch es wirklich mal ohne bis zum grund zu gehen. am grund kannst du besser mit vinilos fischen, die sind nicht so teuer und hängergefährdet und dentex usw gehen da auch drauf. 
bisserkennung beim absinken ist auch ein punkt der bei uns immer relevant ist wenn man bonitos oder so anwirft. die fische haben dabei ja relativ viel speed sodass du den unterschied eigentlich direkt merkst und dann anschlagen kannst. 
ich persöhnlich fische allerdings nicht mit jigs von land, da istmir der materialaufwand und vor allem auch die beschaffung einfach zu aufwendig. 

zur Mittelmeer norge debatte erlaube ich mir mal kein urteil, da ich ja nur das maremed kenne. angler definieren sich aber nunmal gerne über grösse und menge dr fänge, das ist im maremed eben nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## pasmanac (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*



> Ausserdem fahren in Norwegen doch auch alle mit dem Boot fischen und dann wird es auch am Mittelmeer erfolgreicher


Kann ich nur bestätigen...:m

[edit MOD: Anhang gelöscht. Bitte keine Fremdbilder einstellen, verlinken ist ok.]

allgemeiner Hinweis: in Zukunft wird es bei Urheberrechtsverletzungen Verwarnungen geben, ufert nämlich langsam aus in den Mittelmeertrööts


----------



## t-dieter26 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Hai
Ulfisch,Man sieht schon, jigging ist angesagt.Ich wollte ja jetzt auch mal Plastik+Metall werfen. |uhoh: Da passen das neue Thema +eure Tips grad gut.Die jigs aber (wie scorp) lieber vom Boot aus im Freiwasser oder über halbwegs sauberem Grund.Ich kriege nämlich immer gleich einen total dicken Hals wenn ich meine Montage verliere.
Am Grund ,wenns denn sein muss ,auch lieber Gummis.
In ein paar Tagen gehts los in die Rosas-Bucht.Wenns was bringt mit jigging schreib ich mal was.
tight lines
Ach so ,meine jigs  kauf ich in einem spanischen online shop und lass mir das direkt zum Camping schicken ,ist in D wirklich etwas schwierig das passende zu finden.

Mensch Silvio,wieviel hast du für den Thun auf dem Fischmarkt bezahlt??  nee im ernst, toller Fisch


----------



## W-Lahn (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Geiler Thun Pasmanac #6! Nur was ist mit dem Schwanz passiert |bigeyes 
Mein größter Fang aus dem Mittelmeer war auch ein Thunfisch, aber etwas kleiner als deiner:


----------



## ulfisch (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Danke euch Jungs für eure Tipps und tolle Fische W-Lahn und Pasmanac.
Ich werde zwar weite mit Jigs vom Ufer aus fischen aber ich verkneife mir flache Stellen und versuche den Bodenkontakt ein zu schränken.
z.B.: gehts bei mir in den Häfen zum Teil über 10m tief runter da fing ich ja auch meinen Fisch.
Im flachen Hafen auf Wobas bin ich zum Ende hin auf Gummis und Wobbler umgestiegen...natürlich nicht ohne Abrisse:q

Mit Jigs habe ich mich eingedeckt ich werde mir für meinen langen Sommeraufenthalt noch Bastelkram holen...Zeit habe ich ja dann:vik:
Ich sehe mich aber schon in griechischen Angelshops wühlen.


----------



## tomsen83 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*



ulfisch schrieb:


> @Tomsen
> Es gibt aber nur Haken von No1 über 1/0 und immer größer.
> Meine großen sind 1/0
> oder eben die light game S-LL wobei da M schon (viel) zu klein ist.
> ...



Ich halte das mit meinen Assist für kleine Jigs so einfach wie möglich: Kevlar in doppelter Länge des gewünschten Ergebnisses nehmen > Doppelter Überhandknoten um beide Enden zu verbinden (Du erhältst somit eine Schlaufe) > Haken einschlaufen > Solid einschlaufen > fertig

Zum Thema Dekokram: Entweder hast du alte heringsvorfächer, die du zerstören kannst, oder du machst es so wie ich: Es gibt Geschenkband (nicht das flache glänzende sondern eher "Schnur"), das mit jeder Menge Glitzerfäden durchzogen sind (weiß-silber, weiß-gold). Einfach ein 2-3cm langes Stück abschneiden und "auffriemeln", das Ganze dann mit einigen Windungen rotem Wickelgarn am Hakenschenkel befestigen und mit Sekundenkleber fixieren. Hauptsache es pulsiert ein wenig im Wasser und glänzt.

Zum Thema Haken: Das ist wirklich ein grundsätzliches Problem. Größen auf gut Glück bestellen ist Mist, da sich die Herstellerwelt nicht einigen kann was 1/0 eigentlich bedeutet. Wie oben bereits gesagt, schau dir mal die Owner Gorilla (Karpfenhaken) in den großen Größen für die Mini Jigs an. Ich kann Dir auch einen Anruf bei Tackleimport oder the-tackle-shop.com empfehlen. Beides sehr hilfsbereite Jungs, die Dir möglicherweise was zusammenstellen bzw. empfehlen können.


----------



## ulfisch (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Ja cool vielen Dank Tomsen
werde ich auch so machen#6


----------



## Salt (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Na dann will ich mal hier auch noch was dazu schreiben....

Viele der tollen Videos zB. vom Vidalis, sind an wirklich tiefen Spots entstanden, Wassertiefen von 40 - 80m und mehr in Wurfweite erhöhen die Aussichten auf große Fische enorm. Trotzdem ist es immer ein Glücksfall wenn man einen großen Amberjack o. Dentex an den Haken bekommt, selbst wenn man dort wohnt!
In Wassertiefen von weniger als 20 Metern sind oft Seegrasfelder am Boden zu finden & die greifen sich fast jeden Jig, egal ob mit Assist o. Drilling, an solchen Spots lässt man den Jig besser nicht bis zum Boden.
An den tiefen Spots macht das aber durchaus Sinn da bodennah auch immer mit einem Grouper gerechnet werden kann & man die (vereinzelten) Hänger mit dem dann nötigen, schwereren Gerät meist gelöst bekommt.

Ich selbst führe nur die kompakten Jigs mit kurzen, schnellen Rucken, die Longjigs eher mit langen Zügen...die bisse kommen dann meist zwischen den Zügen.

Meine Gerätekombi hatte ich im Mittelmeerfangthread schon mal vorgestellt aber der ist ja inzwischen etwas lang geworden#6
Illex-Ashura 270LD, Wg. 10-30g (effektive bis 40g), mit Shimano Sustain 4000FG (Japan-Version, deutsche ist zu langsam), bespult mit Whiplash Crystal 0,06mm, FC-Vorfach 0,4mm, Jigs bis 40g. 
Xzoga Mastery 100h2, 3m, Wg. bis 150g (effektiv 60-100g), mit Shimano Stella SW 5000, bespult mit Whiplash Crystal 0,10mm-0,12mm, FC-Vorfach 0,6mm , Jigs bis 100g
Den Wurfhandschuh brauch ich eigentlich nur bei der schweren Kombi.

Zur Bisserkennung beim Absinken, einfach die Schnur zwischen den Fingern gleiten lassen, stoppt sie früher als erwartet ist es ein Biss. (kommt aber auch nur an den tiefen Spots vor)

Die Hakengröße für Assists sollte so bemessen sein das der Abstand zwischen Hakenspitze & Schenkel etwas größer ist als der Jig an seiner breitesten Stelle, zusätzlichen Schmuck braucht man eigentlich nicht.
Wenn man aber gerne spielt & alles bis ins kleinste Detail perfekt haben will kann man auch für leichte Assistvorfächer spleissen, zB. mit Assistrope von Shout, das gibt's auch in feinen Stärken & lässt sich sehr leicht verarbeiten. Glitzerzeugs gibt's bei den Fliegenbindern, zB. Crystalflash, roten Schrumpfschlauch aus dem Elektrofachmarkt & Solidrings in passender Größe gibt's von Spro (die kleinste Größe)
Macht aber mMn. wirklich erst ab 40g sinn, nicht das der Schmuck nachher noch den Jig bremst!

Die kleineren Jigs fische ich persönlich auch lieber mit Drilling als mit Assist, dann kann man damit im flachen Wasser auch einfach spinnen, das gab bei mir mit Assists nur Fehlbisse.

Ich Jigge auch nicht aus dem Handgelenk sondern aus dem Ellbogen
Ich hab auch schon oft gesehen das andere die Rute beim Jiggen an der Hüfte abstützen, grade bei "echten" japanischen SJ-Ruten, da die oft kurze Griffe hinter dem Rollenhalter haben & dadurch der Schwerpunkt anders ist.
Richtig schnelle Köderführung ist so aber eher schwierig, glaube ich.

Und zum Schluss noch was für unseren "Forums-Nörgler" Thomas :q schau mal in mein Album, die Fische kamen in 2x 2 Wochen Urlaub zusammen:vik:
ALLERDINGS - das hat sehr viel mit Stellenwahl, Jahreszeit, Ausdauer, Timing & natürlich Glück zu tun!


----------



## ulfisch (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Danke für Deine Meinung und Erfahrung.
Absinken bis zum Boden werde ich versuchen zu vermeiden.
Wenn ich am Pileon bin, müsste es ebenfalls stellen geben an denen es tief/sehr tief runter geht.

Die Jigs mit Drilling, führst du sie dann mit einer Mischung aus Blinker und JIg?

Gut zu wissen, dass Deine Geräteaufstellung bis 30 Gr. meiner sehr ähnlich ist.
Fühle mich auch Pudelwohl damit:m


----------



## Salt (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Die Jigs mit Drilling, führst du sie dann mit einer Mischung aus Blinker und JIg?


 
Hi Ulfisch,

genau, entweder so oder auch einfach wie einen Blinker einfach einkurbeln & alle paar Meter für 1-2 Sekunden fallen lassen.

Und für interessierte Bastler habe ich noch eine Fotoserie gefunden wie ich die Assitsvorfächer Spleisse:


----------



## ulfisch (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Blöde Frage aber wieso werden da denn überhaupt diese Schnüre verbaut?
Doch nicht wegen der Tragkraft alleine, hatte nämlich die Idee einfach Assist Hooks mit Monoschnur zu bauen#c


----------



## Salt (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Erstmal wegen der Weichheit. Das Prinzip der Assisthooks ist für Fische gedacht die versuchen den Köder einzusaugen anstatt in ihn rein zu beissen. Weiche Vorfächer erleichtern das.
Außerdem ist dieses Material sehr abriebsfest, hält zB. auch ein paar Barracudas aus. Und durch die Schlaufe am ende kann man die Vorfächer sehr leicht tauschen, einfach am Solidring ein- & ausschlaufen

Die Tragkraft von dem was ich da verwendet hab ist garnicht so groß, 50 o. 75lb glaub ich...

Schlaufe spleissen & dann wie beim Fliegenbinden auf den Haken binden & verkleben ist natürlich die eleganteste Lösung. Alle Vorfächer werden gleich lang & die Schlaufe bleibt klein. Knoten möchte ich solch kurze Vorfächer nicht wirklich.


----------



## ulfisch (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Gut das mit dem Einsaugen dachte ich mir, ist es denn gar nicht sinnvoll bei kleineren Jigs  Mono/Fc zu verwenden ebenfalls mit Schlaufe, die Tragkraft muss ja nicht gigantisch sein reale 15Kg z.B.:.
Ich habe mir mal etwas Schnur und Haken bestellt, 80LB Schnur(was dünneres fand ich nicht) und Owner Gorilla 1/0
Ich habe hier auch noch Gamakatsu Haken, rumliegen, die ganz gut passen könnten...mit denen wollte ich mal spielen.
Trotz allem ist der Spass sau teuer und ich frage mich immer noch warum Jigs so selten mit Assists geliefert werden
Ich denke ich probiere es mal so
http://www.andrees-expeditions.de/index.php/videos/item/203-rigitright-assistvorfach-jiggen
und dann mal sehen.


----------



## Trickyfisher (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Hallo Kollegen
Ich hab jetzt gerade mit größter Interesse diesen Trööt verfolgt, dass bringt mich auch gleich zu meiner Frage: Ich fahre die ersten 2 Juliwochen nach Kroatien, genauer gesagt, nach Drmalj, das ist kurz vor Crkvebnice, gegenüber der Insel Krk.
Denk ihr, Shorejigging könnte dort was bringen und ja, was für Arten?
Und wo bekomme ich diese kleinen Jiggs am besten her, habt ihr da eine (am besten DE oder AUT) Adresse für mich?
Reicht da für die ersten Versuche eine normale Zander/Hecht Spinnausrüstung, also Rute 270cm WG 20-40gr. 3000er Rolle, dünne Geflochtene?
Und falls wer von euch schon mal in der Ecke war und generell Angeltipps für mich hat, die über "mit Stipprute oder Kalamarie am Grund auf Minnibuntkleinzeugs" hinausgehen, bitte haut in die Tasten.
TL
Johannes


----------



## ulfisch (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Solange Du eine Ecke findest an der es steil runter geht, müsste SJig überall gehen.
Von der Ausrüstung her, würde ich JA sagen vielleicht ne 6-9Kg geflochtene.
Wenn du eh neu bespulst finde ich die multicolor Schnüre ganz praktisch.

Bei pecheur.com(Frankreich aber die Seite gibt es auch auf Deutsch) findest du die größte Auswahl an Jigs und Blinkern.

Goodrig.de hat ebefalls eine gute Auswahl
beide Shops sind völlig Problemlos.

Hier empfahl auf den Seiten davor mal jemand einen Shop...musst du gucken.

Ansonsten kann man es von Land auch mal mit freischwimmendem Hornhecht oder mit einer Meeräsche versuchen.
Den Hornhcet vorsichtiog am Rücken gehakt die Meeräsche per Lippenköderung am besten mit einem Stück Gummi gesichert.


----------



## t-dieter26 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Hai
heute auch meine ersten jigs geworfen,allerdings vom Boot aus,  gleich ein paar makrelen gefangen.nix dolles aber für den Anfang find ichs super. 
Musste dann aber flüchten wegen Wind. 
Grüße aus dem sehr unbeständigen Spanien. Später evtl mehr
Dieter


----------



## buddah (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Genial der thread!!
Bau mir grad ne kräftiger Shorejigge/Poppercompo auf !
8000er Biomaster sw ist bestellt! Jigs sind auch schon da!! Ich kanns kaum noch erwarten den indischen Ozeane unsicher zu machen! 

Nur bei der Rute hab ich mich noch nicht so richtig entschieden! 
Im Rennen sind doch die HEarty Rise sylphy2 und die shimi wild romance ! Entweder die bis 60g Version oder bis 100g! Die kleine ist schon leicht und für hier als tolle Wallerspinne einzusetzen!  Mit der schweren lass sich allerdings auch die erhofften größeren GT gut handeln!

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## ulfisch (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Hey Jungs, 
freut mich das hier doch die ein oder andere Information und Rückmeldung zusammen kommt#6

Ich werde mal in Griechenland schauen ob ich eine Shorejig Rute bekomme.
Mir reichen aber bisher die Jigs bis ca. 35Gr.
Die Kann man mit schnelleren bzw. je nach Geschmack Spinnruten mit effektiven 10-40Gr. super fischen.
Ich benutze in Griechenland die Graphiteleader Argento Nuovo 12-40Gr.
ein Traum aber natürlich nicht nötig soviel Geld raus zuhauen.
von Yamaga Blanks(Early 108) habe ich mir dann versucht etwas ähnliche wie die Argento zu besorgen aber sie ist nicht die gleiche.
Eine tolle Rute und ich habe mit ihr in heimischen Gewässern ca. 10 Stunden gejiggt....macht echt Spass|supergri

Ich steh einfach auf die 3m+X Ruten zwecks der Wurfweite....ist natürlich nicht zwingend nötig bei Jigs(die fliegen ja eh) aber hier bin ich darauf angewiesen und auch im Urlaub ist bei mir das Uferangeln in der Regel angesagt und da kann ich jeden Meter gebrauchen...ist schon ein himmelweiter Unterschied wenn ich das mit meinem früheren Gerät vergleiche:l

Also Spinnrute schnell und mit nicht zu ausgeprägter Spitzenaktion gefällt mir bisher gut.
Länge ist Geschmackssache aber unter 2,40m würde ich nicht gehen.
WG ab 10Gr. bis 30Gr werf-und führbar


----------



## Salt (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Hi Ulfisch,

wenn du 15kg Fluoro nimmst ist das ca. 0,4mm, bei 3-5cm Länge ist das steif wie ein Draht & einschlaufen am Solidring geht auch kaum, in Sprengring einziehen würde ich nicht machen (falls du das vorhattest)
Ich persönlich breche mir beim knoten solch kurzer Dinger auch immer die Finger

Die Jigs werden übrigens deshalb meist nackt verkauft weil ernsthafte Jigger selber riggen...
Wenn man mal international sucht gibt es ja genug Auswahl an fertigen Assistvorfächern für fast jeden Jig, ist aber in D nicht einfach zu beschaffen & kostet halt.

@buddah: hast du schon Erfahrung mit Warmwasserfischen?
Ist die Biomaster ne PG o. HG(XG)? 10000 wär besser, passt bei gleichem Gewicht mehr Schnur drauf!


@all: wenn man in den schweren Bereich vorstößt hat die lange Rute auch den Vorteil das man die Schnur bei stark gebogener Rute noch über die Kante bekommt wenn der Fisch vor einem auf tiefe geht, wir angeln ja nicht an Spundwänden
Je größer die angepeilten Fische sind & je gefährlicher der Spot unter Wasser aussieht umso weniger macht das benötigte Gerät noch Spass!
Ich trainiere jetzt schon für Herbst 2015 mit einer HartyRise Sabre 1062XH.....


----------



## ulfisch (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Jo da magst du recht haben aber ne geflochtene sollte da ja Abhilfe schaffen.
Mit dem Knoten muss ich mal sehen.......ich will mich am Anfang nicht auf meine Nadelfummelei verlassen müssen.
Habe mir bei pecheur.com sowohl Bastelmaterial als auch fertige bestellt, das mit der Hakengröße mache ich per Ausschlußverfahren

Weiß auch nicht wie viel Spass mir die Jiggerei ab 40 Gr, machen würde....brauche ich ja eh ein Boot dafür


----------



## buddah (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Mhh das mit der 10000 stimmt!  Ist mir nicht aufgefallen!! Ist ne PG
Die Sabre hatte ich auch schon im Visier! Ist mir aber einfach zu lang! 

Naja Erfahrung würde ich das nicht unbedingt nennen. Einige Baracudas, Bonitos und Snapper hab ich schon auf die schuppen legen dürfen. Hauptsächlich in Flats und Mangroven auf Kuba! 
Mir ist durchaus bewusst das der indische Ozean nochmal ne andere Hausnummer ist.
Meine Befürchtung ist das ich mit einer so schweren und kräftigen Rute wie die Wild Romance Pelagic Offshore wenig Spass vom Ufer aus habe. Hatte die Woche beide Modelle in der Hand! Die offshore ist schon ein ganz schöner Prügel! Sehr langer Griff und die 10 kg Max Drag merkt man definitiv bei der Rute.

Allerdings bin ich dann auch für richtige Fische bewaffnet und hab auch fürs Boot ne schöne Rute. 

Ich muss wohl doch einfach 2 oder 3 Ruten mitnehmen


----------



## Salt (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Moin Ulifisch,

ja, mit geflochtener o. besser dünnem Wallervorfach(Kevlar) geht knoten gut, ich meinte mit dem "Finger brechen" eher Mono.
Mit doppelt gelegter Geflochtener & dem "ohne Knoten"-Knoten lassen sich gute Assists bauen.
Wenn du doch mal Spleissen willst, nimm Rope wo man die Innenseele rausziehen kann, dann ist es wirklich einfach:m

Also mit ausgewogener Ausrüstung macht auch Jiggen mit 60 - 80g sehr viel Spass, braucht man aber mindestens 25m Wasser sonst macht's keinen Sinn.
Klar, die Leichtigkeit wie mit 40g Gerät ist nicht mehr da & das ist richtige Arbeit. Auch mit Training & guter Technik ist der Muskelkater garantiert|supergri

Und für buddah: es geht ja nur darum das du schon weist, das Warmwasserfische stärker sind, viel Spaß mit deiner ersten Stachelmakrele, die sind nochmal etwas stärker!
Hier geht's ja um's Shorejigging, also Speedjigging vom Ufer! Das macht nur an tiefen bis sehr tiefen Spots sinn, deshalb die langen Ruten. Viel von dem was wir fangen wollen lebt o. kämpft tief & will oft in die Klippe unter dir schwimmen...
Die Sabre ist mit 3.2m wirklich grenzwertig & ich muss für meine langen Arme auch den Rollenhalter noch hochsetzten lassen um einen besseren Hebel zu bekommen. Der Blank ist aber ein echter Hammer für Fische 20kg+ ...ich will mit der auch nicht ans Mittelmeer 
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe geht's bei dir eher um "Flachwasserangelei" & vom Boot?
Ich würde 2,4 - 2,7m Rute & Oberflächenköder empfehlen, dazu eine HG-Rolle (Tempo fängt) und schau dich mal im Biggame Board um, da gibt's bestimmt jemanden der schon da war wo du hin willst.


----------



## ulfisch (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*



> Ich muss wohl doch einfach 2 oder 3 Ruten mitnehmen


Dieses:q eine Spinnrute für das Ufer und eine Boots/Jigrute#6

Ich habe diehttp://www.pecheur.com/de/de/kauf-angelschnurgeflochten-fur-assist-hook-shout-pe-83008.html hier bestellt, die hat wohl eine Seele so wie es aussieht.
Brauche ich da eine spezielle Nadel oder reicht eine Ködernadel....nur für den Fall.

Noch eine Frage zur Führung wenn du die Jigs flach fischt also eine Mischung aus Blinker und JIg.
Lässt du sie dann an gespannten Schnur absinken oder öffnest du da auch den Bügel.
Ich habe im sehr Flachen(2-6m) versucht etwas mit der Rutenspitze hinterher zu gehen wenn ich gestoppt hatte, so dass der Jig mehr taumeln kann.


----------



## tabasco75 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer(Deutscher) in meinem Angelladen in Volos bestätigt das Jahr für Jahr mit Bildern und seinen Erfahrungen.



Hallo Ulfisch,

wusste nicht, dass du in Volos Urlaub machst. Zufällig kaufe ich auch ab und zu in diesem Angelladen ein (bei Haris). Dort kann man gutes Tackle bekommen. #6


----------



## ulfisch (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Da wohnt mein Vater(in der Nähe)
ich kenne Haris nicht(der Besitzer?) sondern den "Deutschen" weiß gar nicht wie er heißt, mit ihm rede ich immer und bekomme meine Infos.
Er geht aber mit seinem Chef sehr viel Angeln#6

Ja, der Angelladen ist ganz gut sortiert.
Werde Anfang Juli in der Nähe von Volos sein.
Trikeri habe ich angepeilt und die äußere Seite vom Pileon.
Eventuell erstatte ich den Inseln einen Besuch ab


----------



## Salt (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Genau das selbe benutze ich auch, sehr gute Wahl:m
Spleissnadeln gibt's zB. von JRC beim Karpfenangeln...
die sind feiner als Ködernadeln & haben keine Ecken o. Kanten wo das Braid beschädigt werden könnte!

In so flachem Wasser bei geschlossenem Bügel mit der Rutenspitze etwas nachgehen, wie du das gemacht hast, ist genau richtig. Bügel kurz öffnen ist eher was für Tiefen ab 10m.

Deine angepeiltes Gebiet schaut gut aus soweit ich das in Maps erkennen kann. Vielleicht solltest du doch mal über die schwere variante nachdenken


----------



## ulfisch (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Ah das ist schön zu hören, meinst du diese hier wäre geeignet?
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop__/product/angeln/angel-zubehoer/hakenkoeder-futtermittel/futter-zubehoer/stonfo-miniboilie-spleissnadel/detail.jsf
Zu Volos, ich plane so 1-1/2 Wochen Pileon davon ca. 4 Tage bei meinem Vater.
Dabei habe ich nicht vollen Zugriff auf meine Ausrüstung sondern nur 2 Reiseruten mit 0-10 und 5-30Gr. WG wird also eh eng mit dem jiggen über 20 Gr.
Ich werde sehen ob ich mir noch eine Rute unten hole.
Da ich ohne Auto unterwegs bin wird das ne Bus/Zug/Finger raus Geschichte mal sehen Trikeri und die äussere Seite will ich unbedingt besuchen/abfischen

Ist wer von Euch zufällig unten um diese Zeit?


----------



## buddah (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Falls jemand an der chalkidiki unterwegs ist , umbedingt einen Abstecher noch vourvourou machen! Neben einen weltklasse Fischrestaurant gibt's dort einen wahnsinnigen Dorp auf über 50m direkt am Strand!

Die größten Doraden und Meeräschen die sich ein 10jähriger vorstellen kann hab ich dort gefangen!! 
Nur der Stachel des Drachenkopfs im meinem Finger war nicht so toll:-(


----------



## ulfisch (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Sag mal genau wo:m
ah habs schon, ist schon eingeplant.


----------



## buddah (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

#6 wir waren vor 3 Jahren mal wieder für einen Nachmittag am besagten Strand leider nur mit einer Grundrute bewaffnet! Nach unserer Völlerei im der Taverne( bitte dort essen!! Ist direkt am Strand) wäre aktives Angeln auch nicht mehr möglich gewesen. Ein einheimischer Angler zeigte mir Bilder von unter anderem Thuns und Snapper der 20k + Klasse! 

Leider reicht unser Urlaubszeit für einen zweiten Besuch mit richtigen Tackle nicht mehr aus - aber ich komme wieder


----------



## tabasco75 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*



ulfisch schrieb:


> ich kenne Haris nicht(der Besitzer?) sondern den "Deutschen" weiß gar nicht wie er heißt, mit ihm rede ich immer und bekomme meine Infos.
> Er geht aber mit seinem Chef sehr viel Angeln#6
> 
> Ja, der Angelladen ist ganz gut sortiert.
> ...


Du meinst doch bestimmt diesen Typen hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mvnu9QSECE :q 
Mit ihm habe ich auch schon so manch ne interessante Unterhaltung gehabt. Er ruckt aber nicht so gern mit guten Angelstellen raus...

Ich bin erst Ende August in Volos. Das Abklappern der Pelion-Strände gehört fast zum Standardprogramm


----------



## ulfisch (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Ja genau:m...Haris also
er empfahl mir Trikeri von beiden Seiten, ausserdem sagte er, dass sie fast alles von Land aus fangen.
Vielleicht hänge ich mich mal dran dieses Jahr wenn er Zeit und Lust hat


----------



## ulfisch (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*



buddah schrieb:


> #6 wir waren vor 3 Jahren mal wieder für einen Nachmittag am besagten Strand leider nur mit einer Grundrute bewaffnet! Nach unserer Völlerei im der Taverne( bitte dort essen!! Ist direkt am Strand) wäre aktives Angeln auch nicht mehr möglich gewesen. Ein einheimischer Angler zeigte mir Bilder von unter anderem Thuns und Snapper der 20k + Klasse!
> 
> Leider reicht unser Urlaubszeit für einen zweiten Besuch mit richtigen Tackle nicht mehr aus - aber ich komme wieder


Wo ist denn der Strand?
Links rechts vom Ort?
Plane dort 1-2 Nächte von Pefkochori kommen...hoffentlich mit dem Dolphin.
Name der Taverne:m
Klingt alles toll ich hoffe ich werde an jedem Ort 2-8Stunden Angeln


----------



## tabasco75 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ja genau:m...Haris also
> er empfahl mir Trikeri von beiden Seiten, ausserdem sagte er, dass sie fast alles von Land aus fangen.
> Vielleicht hänge ich mich mal dran dieses Jahr wenn er Zeit und Lust hat



Ich war vor 2 Jahren in Platanias (in der Nähe) und da gab es Ende August einige Stachelmakrelen (lichia amia bzw. Litsa) die in Sichtweite geraubt haben. Aber Trikeri ist auch ein Ort, den ich gerne besuchen möchte. An der Stelle sollen Bonito-Schwärme in den Golf ziehen. So hört man's zumindest immer wieder. Wenn man morgens an den Spot kommt und im Wasser unmengen von Fischerbooten sieht, merkt man, dass man den richtigen Tag erwischt hat. 
Auf jeden Fall musst du berichten (bitte mit Fotos ) was Trikeri so hergibt... :m


----------



## ulfisch (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Mach ich gerne, habe heute meiner Freundin, die "gemeinsame" Kamera, für den Urlaub,  aus der Tasche geleiert.


----------



## Salt (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Moin Ulfisch,

ja genau, so eine Nadel meinte ich.


----------



## ulfisch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Subba#6 wird bestellt


----------



## Salt (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Und dann brauchst du noch Sekundenkleber & sehr zugfestes Gran/dünne geflochten Schnur. Damit kriegt man eine extrem haltbare Verbindung zum Haken die nicht so dick ist wie ein Knoten

Gundwicklung Über den Hakenschnenkel legen > Assistvorfach mit der Schlaufe richtung Hakenbogen draufwickeln, bis kurz vor Höhe der Hakenspitze > dann Richtung Hakenöhr umklappen > unter stärkstem Zug mit dem Garn nach vorn bis zum Hakenöhr wickeln & zum Schluss alles mit Kleber tränken & Schrumpfschlauch drauf > FERTIG!


----------



## ulfisch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Das hört sich alles so kompliziert an wie es in der Praxis  dann auch ist
ich werde mich da langsam rantasten.

Nochmal ne blöde Frage wieso werden die Assist nicht einfach angeknotet, wenn man sie in einen Solid oder Splitring knotet kann man sie doch ebenfalls schnell wechseln.

Mit Schrumpfschläuchen stehe ich auch auf Kriegsfuß.
Wie erwärmt ihr die, ohne die Schnur zu beschädigen?


----------



## buddah (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

@ulfisch
ich schick dir mal di_e _Koordinaten


----------



## ulfisch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Von dem Restaurant?...gerne.


----------



## ulfisch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Meine Lieferung von Pecheur.com ist eingetroffen, diesmal habe ich die Hakengrößen gut getroffen,
obwohl die Größenangaben mit M L LL  und 1 angegeben werden
auf dem 2. Bild sieht man das


----------



## Salt (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Hi Ulfisch,

schicke Kollektion haste da, besonders die D-Slides gefallen mir gut:m

Assists zu bauen ist wirklich viel einfacher als es sich erstmal anhört, ein Bindestock vom Fliegenbinden erleichtert die Arbeit aber enorm (kleiner Schraubstock geht aber auch)

Knote NIEMALS was an einen Splitring, die Kante könnte die Schnur aufscheuern o. es könnte sich raus drehen.
Wenn man den Assist am Solidring einschlauft, braucht man den Ring nicht neu anknoten für einen Wechsel...ein frischer Knoten ist aber auch nichtschlecht, geht also beides, geschlauft ist aber "klassisch"

Schrumpfschlauch mache ich immer im Wasserbad.
Wasser aufkochen, Topf vom Herd, wenn's nicht mehr sprudelt Assists für 3-5 Sekunden rein, passt!

Und zum Schluss gibt's noch ein Foto einer Auswahl meiner Lieblings-Jigs...


----------



## ulfisch (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Hi Salt,
einen Bindestock hätte ich fast schon bestellt, den das Knoten(zugegebenermaßen) mit einer 0,20mm geflochtenen war eine Qual.
Ich wollte einfach nur mal den Knoten üben.
Spleißnadel ist da auf Haken und Braid warte ich noch.
Habe mir noch 25m 25KG Stroft geholt, damit kann ich die kleineren Haken binden und zur Not eventuell auch die großen.




> Knote NIEMALS was an einen Splitring, die Kante könnte die Schnur aufscheuern o. es könnte sich raus drehen.


Genau das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht aber nachdem die Assits von Herstellerseite auch so geschlauft sind, habe ich es mal gelassen.

Guter Tipp mit dem S-Schlauch probiere ich mal.
Schöne Auswahl, hast du teilweise die Augen noch getuned, sieht ein bisschen so aus.
Von Form, Farbe und Größe dürfte ich ähnliches Zeug zu Hause haben.

Ich werde dich sowieso nerven müssen wenn ich zum 1. mal spleiße

mfg

Ule


----------



## ulfisch (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Also Bindestöcke finde ich kaum unter 20 Euro
Wie siehts denn damit aus?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Angel-Domane-Fliegenbinde-Reiseset-1Set-/330855722193?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4d0889acd1
Sicher nicht die beste Qualität aber für mich als Anfänger im Binden doch ein passabler Starter


----------



## ulfisch (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Meine Typ( 23KG Stroft ist da.
Ich habe mal mit Gamakatsu LS-5314F GR.4 rum gespielt.
Die Haken hatte ich noch, die GR. ist eher für 5-15Gr. Jigs. .
Ich habe folgende 3 Knoten probiert...solange bis sie wie auf den Bildern aussahen:q
http://acfishing.blogspot.de/2009/01/simple-way-of-tieing-assist-hook-for.html
Der sieht am besten bisher aus, und ist mit der dickeren Schnur wesentlich besser zu binden.
Nachteil, man muss eine Schlaufe ans andere Ende knüpfen.


http://www.big-game-board.net/blog/index.php/Entry/13-Speedjigging-Assist-Hooks-im-Schnellverfahren/
Der sieht nur bedingt stabil aus mit den Haken, das liegt aber auch an der schrägen Hakenöse.
Vorteil, man hat gleich eine Schlaufe.


und den hier
http://fishwrecked.com/forum/constructive-post-tying-assist-hooks
Bei dem weiß ich nicht ob die Wicklungen reichen.
Ich mach mal Bilder bei Gelegenheit.

Auf meine richtige Assistschnur warte ich noch,
vielleicht kann jemand mit Ahnung was zu den Knoten sagen|wavey:


----------



## wrdaniel (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Also Bindestöcke finde ich kaum unter 20 Euro
> Wie siehts denn damit aus?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Angel-Domane-Fliegenbinde-Reiseset-1Set-/330855722193?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4d0889acd1
> Sicher nicht die beste Qualität aber für mich als Anfänger im Binden doch ein passabler Starter



Ich habe für gelegentliches Binden diesen

http://www.baker-flyfishing.com/sho...5_Profi_Bindestock_mit_Tischklemme.php&v=n128

Erfüllt seinen Zweck.


----------



## ulfisch (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Danke Dir, etwas ähnliches habe ich schon auf e-bay markiert ich denke es wird das oder das Set.
Ich brauche ja eigentlich nur einen Bindestock.


----------



## Trickyfisher (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Hallo Kollegen
Ich hab jetzt die ganzen Beiträge mit größtem Interesse verfolgt und möchte unbedingt während meines kommenden Urlaubs in Kroatien auch mal SJ versuchen. 
Ich hab mir dann mal die Seiten von Pecheur.com und Goodrig.de angeschaut, muß allerdings sagen, das ich erstmal von den ganzen Angebot etwas „erschlagen“ bin, da diese Angelmethode für mich komplett neu ist, habe ich, ehrlicherweise, keine Ahnung, was ich da brauche, besonders welche Jiggs mit welchen Haken zusammen passen usw.
Daher meine große Bitte an die „SJ Profis“: Könnte ev. einer von euch so nett sein, und mir helfen, eine „Einkaufsliste“ zu erstellen? Da ich SJ erstmal nur ausprobieren möchte, dachte ich mal an ein kleines Set von 6-8 Jiggs unterschiedlicher Form, Farbe und Größe inkl. passender Assisthooks, einfach alles, was ich bräuchte, um gleich loslegen zu können.
Wie schon früher geschrieben, Angelregion ist die Küste bei Drmalj/Crkvenice in Kroatien (das ist am Festland, genau gegenüber von Krk), Gerät wäre eine Shimano Forcemaster 240cm mit WG 20-40gr, dazu eine 2500er Shimano Stradic mit dünner Geflecht Schnur. 
Ich würde dann genau diese „Einkaufsliste“ bei einen der beiden Shops bestellen.
Ich wäre echt dankbar für diese Hilfe, sollte ich erfolgreich sein, gibt’s auch einen Bericht mit schönen Fotos.
TL
Johannes


----------



## ulfisch (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Hi,wenn sich keiner der Cracks meldet kann ich Dir mit meiner beschränkten Erfahrung helfen.
mfg#h


----------



## t-dieter26 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Hai
ok, meine Erfahrung ist ja noch bescheiden.die leichte jigrute gehört aber schon fest zu meiner Ausrüstung. 
das Gewicht der jigs ist durch das Wg deiner Rute vorgegeben.sollte auch passen.naturfarben fangen bei mir am besten. Ob du assist haken bei der Größe brauchst weiß ich nicht, ich brauch die bisher nicht. Einkaufsliste kannich dir nicht sagen. Probier doch was dir gefällt und öfters genannt wird. 
Ok, ich jig vom kleinen Boot aus, nicht shore.da ist bei mir sandwueste.
Gefangen bisher kleinere fischis, meist makrelenarten +Brassen.heute ein Bara  auf einen der gejigten kleinfische. 
:vik: 
wenn ich zeit finde schreibe ich mal was im mittelmeerthread.


----------



## ulfisch (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Mach das Dieter:m

Ich habe bisher mit: 
-dem Illex Kenbu-V gefangen in 20 und 30 GR.
-dem Illex Kenbu in 30Gr.
-mit dem Little Jack 1056 Rikusen 27Gr.
Alle haben schon Assists, die müsstest du eventuell noch in einen Solid Ring schlaufen.

Dann hatte ich Erfolg mit 
-dem Xesta after burner in 12GR.(ohne Assist aber mit Drilling)

Ich fische noch die
Hayabusa D-Slides, bisher ohne Erfolg aber die flattern schön beim absinken...es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Die Illex, Hayabusas und Xestas bekommst du bei "goodring" oder "pecheur"

Wenn du noch Assist willst, würde ich Dir die Hayabusa Size M empfehlen, die müssten für die genannten Jigs alle passen und kosten weniger als die Shout und was es sonst noch gibt.

Wenn du gleich selber binden willst, gibt es Braid von Shout bei Pecheur und es wurde Owner Gorilla Haken in 1/0 und 2/0 empfohlen.


Von Halco und GT-Bio gibt es Blinker/Jigs bei Pecheur, die kannst Du Dir ebenfalls mal anschauen.

Die Little Jacks gibt es bei 
"theartoffishing" (in England)
Da gibt es ausserdem UL-Jigs von 3-7Gr. auch von LittleJack im 3er Pack zu 6oder7 Pfund, die sind gut wenn du auch ganz leichte willst und haben schon Assists und Drillinge.


Die Farben habe ich immer silber, silber/blau, blau/rötlich ect. gehalten.
Wenn du tiefer gehst soll auch grün/silber ganz gut gehen.
Wenn Du Dich an potenziellen Beutefischen orientierst und es glitzert, kann es nicht all zu falsch sein.


----------



## t-dieter26 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Hai
Ach so,  ein Problem hab ich noch mit den kleinen casting jigs mit enddrilling.der jig überschlägt sich oft beim wurf und der Drilling hängt in der Schnur. Kommt mir so vor , als würde das häufiger passieren als am Anfang. 
Was tun.? Evtl. Neues (steiferes)Fc Vorfach montieren?
ja und noch ein Problem:heute zum ersten Mal Schneider geblieben.  |uhoh:
Werde wohl erst mehr schreiben wenn ich wieder zurück bin. Ist hier eingeschränkt mit Fotos laden und so. 
Tight lines
Dieter


----------



## Trickyfisher (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Hi Ulfisch
Danke schon mal, da hab ich ja meine Einkaufsliste praktisch beisammen.
Da werd ich mal ein paar davon bestellen.
TL
Johannes


----------



## ulfisch (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Hai
> Ach so,  ein Problem hab ich noch mit den kleinen casting jigs mit enddrilling.der jig überschlägt sich oft beim wurf und der Drilling hängt in der Schnur. Kommt mir so vor , als würde das häufiger passieren als am Anfang.
> Was tun.? Evtl. Neues (steiferes)Fc Vorfach montieren?
> ja und noch ein Problem:heute zum ersten Mal Schneider geblieben.  |uhoh:
> ...


Kommt bei mir nicht besonders oft vor, nur wenn ich einen Jig flach fische, also wie einen Blinker, und ihn dann "rucke", dann verfängt er sich manchmal, wie ein Blinker eben.

Schlauft ihr eure Assists oben(beim Wirbel) oder unten ein?

@Johannes
mac das, da liegst du sicher nicht falsch damit.
Gibt aber sicher noch günstigere Alternativen, bloß kenne ich die noch nicht


----------



## Salt (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Hey, da bin ich wieder...

Die verlinkten Bindestöcke sollten gehen. Kann ruhig ein billiger sein, die leiden eh unter den starken Haken...

Das die Haken die Schnur fangen kommt bei mir auch immer mal wieder vor, übrigens auch beim Dorschepilken auf der Ostsee. Hängt mMn. eindeutig mit der Art der Köderführung zusammen!

Assist Schlaufe ich immer am Kopfende. Unten fische ich gerne mal einen "Tail-Hook". Der sollte aber ein großes Öhr haben damit man ihn gut mit einem Sprengring montieren kann.
Auf dem Foto meiner Jig-Auswahl sind ein paar so geriggte zusehen, mit Decoy "Jigging Single Pike"
Ach ja,@Ulfisch, getuned sind die Augen meiner Jigs nicht, die sind so ab Werk


----------



## ulfisch (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Habe mir jetzt einen der billigen bestellt das reicht schon.

Pecheur sagte, dass sie keine Solid rings mehr hätten(auf Nachfrage) und ich sagte, dass sie stornieren sollen.
Ich bestellte mir woanders welche musste aber 25 Euro mind. Bestellwert nehmen.
Einen Tag kam die "fröhliche" Botschft von Pecheur, sie hätten die Ringe doch#q
Naja egal, gab dann halt noch ein Gaff, 2 Bootsrutenhalter und einen kleinen Klappkescher(@Glavoc):m

Da ich noch auf Pecheur warte habe ich noch keine Testläufe mit dem Assistbraid machen können.
Ich schlaufe auch meist oben bzw. bin dazu über gegangen.
An einem kleineren Jig habe ich einen "single hook" unten.
vielleicht mache ich das öfters.
Ich habe jetzt 50% der Jigs vorbereitet:
-Drillinge weg bei den größeren
-Assist hooks in Ringe geschlauft
-Sprengringe, falls nötig, versetzt

Ich fange die Schnur auch immer wieder, ich meine man fühlt das schon beim Ruck wenn man es übertrieben hat:q
Ist wie bei den Topwaterbaits, nur das mir das viel öfters dort passiert|rolleyes


----------



## glavoc (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

hallo Ulifish - schön dass mit dem Kescher^^ 
Das verfangen von Drillingen kommt bei mir dank Baitcastrolle (fast - eigentlich beinahe nie) nicht vor. Eventuell solltest du mit dem Finger an die Spulenkante kurz vorm auftreffen des Baits abbremsen/die Schnur/Montage strecken..?

lg


----------



## t-dieter26 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Hola aus dem unruhigen Spanien
stimmt, das überschlagen der jigs scheint nicht immer aber meistens an der koederfuerung zu liegen. Mir War gar nicht aufgefallen , dass ich die anders führe , muss aber wohl so gewesen sein. 
Letztens noch auf gejigte Makrele einen feinen fehlbiss gehabt. :r
Und hier werd ich zur Zeit vom tramuntana ausgebremst......


----------



## ulfisch (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Eeeeeendlich sind das Braid, Haken und die Solid Ringe da, u.a. natürlich.
Erster Knotentest war schon mal gut(für in der Arbeit auf dem Schreibtisch gebunden:q).
Die Owner Gorilla 1/0 sehen auf den ersten Blick etwas wuchtig aus, ich werde sie zu Hause mal vergleichen.|wavey:

PS 4:0 Geil:vik:


----------



## ulfisch (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

So habe ein bisschen gespielt.
Der Kram kam an, zudem bekam ich 3 Tage vorher noch etwas größere Solidrings.
Die Haken sind etwas zu groß mMn sie müssten eine Nr. kleiner sein dann würden sie besser passen...aber egal.





Mein 1. Test, diesen Knoten finde ich bisher am besten.





Der ganze Kram kommt in meine Kleinteilebox...ich liebe sie|rolleyes





Hier sind 3 verschiedene Knoten
der 1. ist der, dem ich am wenigsten vertraue, bleibt wohl ein Fest
Der 2. ist der Klassiker, also Haken durch Schlaufe, doppelte Schnur durch Öhr.
Der 3. gefällt mir am besten aber ich überlege mir noch etwas für den Ring, da ist der Knoten zu groß mMn.
http://acfishing.blogspot.de/2009/01/simple-way-of-tieing-assist-hook-for.html






Dann habe ich mich mal getraut zu Spleißen, bzw. die Schnur durch zu ziehen|stolz:
gebunden wie diesen Knoten hier
Für den 1. Versuch bin ich zufrieden.
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/as04.htm






Mal ein paar Fragen
wenn ich die Schnur normal binde, ziehe ich die Seele vorher raus oder?
Habe ich die ersten 3 mal nämlich nicht gemacht#t
Wenn ich die Seele ziehe, verliert die Schnur dann Tragkraft und kann ich die Seele für Ul-L-Jigs hernehmen.
Sie würde vom Durchmesser super passen.

Sek. Kleber habe ich nicht verwendet aber die letzten 3 sind geschrinktubed:m


----------



## Salt (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Na das schaut doch schon ganz gut aus#6
Wenn du normal bindest bleibt die Seele drin, die ist ja nur zum (leichteren) spleissen da!

Ob das Braid ohne Seele an Tragkraft verliert hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Da wir uns im Mittelmeer aber meist (leider) mit eher kleinen Fischen abgeben wird es wohl keine Rolle spielen.
Und selbst wenn 50% der Tragkraft drauf gehen sollten, man schafft das nie über die Rute zu sprengen.

Die Seele für UL-Assists zu nehmen geht sicher, hab ich zwar noch nicht gemacht (da ich dann lieber Drilling/Tailhook fische), probier das mal aus & berichte


----------



## ulfisch (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Ja die Tragkraft wird alle mal reichen.
ich hab mal mit der Seele gebunden, das geht ganz gut für kleinere Haken.
Der Bindestock ist da bzw. das Set, das wirkt ganz i.O. für das Geld und etwas Garn und Federn sind auch dabei.
Ich habe mir noch eine Biomaster SW 4000Hg gegönnt mit 92cm Schnureinzug und etwas größerer Schnurfassung dazu gabs die Daiwa T 8-Braid Accudepth(ist noch nicht da).
Das sollte als Urlaubsrolle gut funzen.

Ich habe versucht zu spleißen und dann den Haken durch die Schnur zu ziehen und zu kleben aber wenn ich die Schnur durch sich selbst gezogen habe, bekomme ich den Haken nicht durch|kopfkrat
Egal das Knoten bzw. einfache spleißen klappt gut


----------



## Trickyfisher (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Hi Kollegen
Juhu, mein Packerl von Goodrig ist da, pünktlich 1 Tag vor Urlaubsbeginn.
Eine Sache ist mir allerdings noch nicht ganz klar. Alle Minni Jigs, die ich bekommen habe (Ilex Kenbu un Ilex KenbuV) haben die Assist Hooks an der "Schwanz Seite", also nicht dort, wo die Augen sind. Wo mache ich da meine Angelschnur drann? Führe ich diese Jiggs mit den Augen nach hinten oder soll ich die Haken umhängen? 
Ich hab zwar noch keine Erfahrung mit Shorejigging aber schon einige mit "großen"Jigging und da waren die Assisthooks immer auf der "Augenseite" und genau dort wurde auch das Vorfach befestigt.
Also, bitte helft mir da weiter
TL
Johannes


----------



## ulfisch (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shorejigging im Mittelmeer*

Ich habe die Assists einfach oben eingeschlauft, kannst sie sicher aber auch "hinten" anbinden und mit den Augen am "Ende" führen.

Viel Spass wünsch ich Dir bei mir geht es am Dienstag los


----------

